# Lathe Advice



## Pitchlock (Feb 6, 2006)

I want to start this wonderfully hobbie.  I have been looking at the JET and PSI lathes.  Any comments or advice on these or any other types.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 6, 2006)

Both have their advocates.  The PSI is good for the money, though the Jet seems to be better built if you can afford it.  Also, if you can afford the variable speed Jet, it seems to be the most popular way to go.  That being said, I have a PSI TurnCrafter Pro, and will be keeping it 'till it dies, or until I can afford a larger lathe so I can try my hand at some bigger projects.


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2006)

WELCOME!!!

If you can afford the Jet mini...it seems like it is the way to go.  I have a bigger lathe and I am planning on buying a Jet mini still.


----------



## woodwish (Feb 6, 2006)

MY first lathe was the Delta Midi, which is extremely similar to the Jet mini, and love it.  I still use it often for a variety of tasks.  Our club owns six of the Jet Minis (1 vs model) and everyone seems to agree that it was money well spent, but also understand that it does have size limitations.  I started to really enjoy turning bowls and none of the minis/midis/etc. can really do much in that area.  Too high of a starting speed and too little HP.  So after looking around what was available on the market and what $$$ I had I purchased the Jet 1642 (3 hp I think, the bigger 220v VS model).  Haven't regretted it a minute but I am also very glad that I started on something smaller and a little less itimidating.  Never touched or actually seen a PSI except in catalogs, but you won't regret buying a Jet in my opinion.

Moving up to a bigger lathe is not as expensive as the first lathe was, all the turning tools and stuff like that was much more expensive than the actual lathe.  So when I bought the new lathe I didn't need to upgrade my tools really, or the sharpening station, new insert made the chucks work on it, etc.


----------



## chigdon (Feb 6, 2006)

I have had the Jet mini VS and now have the Jet 1642 also.  I will never part with my mini as it was the best constructed piece of equipment I had ever owned before the big Jet.  Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## TomServo (Feb 7, 2006)

Seems to me like there's a market for a shorter, large lathe - a lot of people (ie me) want to turn bowls, vases, etc and pens, does anyone know of a lathe that's, say, 16x24? or 16x18? Frankly, I don't have the space or need for the extra length, but the capacity would be fantastic to have. Not to hijack anyone else's thread, mind you


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />Seems to me like there's a market for a shorter, large lathe - a lot of people (ie me) want to turn bowls, vases, etc and pens, does anyone know of a lathe that's, say, 16x24? or 16x18? Frankly, I don't have the space or need for the extra length, but the capacity would be fantastic to have. Not to hijack anyone else's thread, mind you


The Stubby is the lathe for just that, Tom.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2006)

Billy,

Who makes the Stubby?


----------



## Dario (Feb 7, 2006)

How about the VB Master Bowlturner lathe?  The price of the VB36 though is around or more than a Oneway 2436 [][}]


----------



## JimGo (Feb 7, 2006)

Billy, check out http://www.stubbylathe.com/


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry, Cav. I must have overlooked your question. There are several models made by Omega, out of Australila.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's OK Billy.  I know how you Harley riders are to us non-bikers!  BTW, two of my brothers have Harleys. []


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

So what's your excuse? [] I know how much you folks in the teeth business make. []


----------



## BobNashvillega (Feb 7, 2006)

has anyone used the Grizzly mini lathe for long period of time, I dont want to sound like I am down on Grizzly but I have had two lathes from them that both broke the belts,  one even had too much lateral movement in the spindle and all grizzly wants to do is fix the lathe and not find out what is going on wrong?  So I have ordered a jet mini and hope it is a good replacement, it should be since its twice the cost I hope.  Not trying to be negative just wondering about others using Grizzly items? and the jet mini vs[?][8)]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />So what's your excuse? [] I know how much you folks in the teeth business make. []



I wasn't dropped on my head at birth?  Actually, I'm a wussy!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobNashvillega_
> <br />has anyone used the Grizzly mini lathe for long period of time, I dont want to sound like I am down on Grizzly but I have had two lathes from them that both broke the belts,  one even had too much lateral movement in the spindle and all grizzly wants to do is fix the lathe and not find out what is going on wrong?  So I have ordered a jet mini and hope it is a good replacement, it should be since its twice the cost I hope.  Not trying to be negative just wondering about others using Grizzly items? and the jet mini vs[?][8)]



Bob,  

A friend of mine got one, and finally gave up with their service and uses it just for polishing.  That being said, everything else I have gotten from Grizzly is first rate, particularly my G0555 Bandsaw.

FWIW,


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I wasn't dropped on my head at birth?



ROTFLMAO!!!!! Who says bikers don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## Sonny (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitchlock_
> <br />I want to start this wonderfully hobbie.  I have been looking at the JET and PSI lathes.  Any comments or advice on these or any other types.



Haven't any of you seen the new RIKON lathe yet.  Bigger and heavier than the Jet and I think it's less money.  I bought one just before Christmas and it works great for me.  Super easy belt adjustments and a 12" swing.  I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for a new lathe.  Anyone else want to weigh in on this lathe?


----------

